# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Paint removal before rendering

## centralbeak

I am having the back part of the house renovated. Its double brick externals and single brick internals.  No problems with the new brick walls;  likewise no problems with the old soft render/plaster which came away easily.  But  in what was the old laundry area I have about 12 square metres of painted brick walls.  There are many coats of paint.  One renderer said it had to be removed.   
What is the best way to remove.  I tried a heat gun but it is going to take forever, and still not do a very good job.  I think my builder is thinking of getting his apprentice onto an electric drill with wire brush fitted.   
Anyone got any ideas as to the best way to remove it?

----------


## Wombat2

Just a thought - thick layer of paint stripper and cover with plastic (cling film) ( I mean adhere - let it stick to the stripper- smooth it on) - leave an hour and when you peal the plastic off the paint should come to. ( works stripping paint from cars  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## birdy

when I was younger and more foolish I used a product called Peel-Away to strip some pressed metal ceilings (hoo boy). 
it is a paste (caustic!) you slather on and then put the matching paper on the top. Do smaller areas at a time, not the whole lot at once. You let it stew for quite a while (check with the manuf.) like overnight, I think. 
then you come back to it and theoretically when you peel off the paper, the old paint comes with it. In practice there will probably be some little bits to clean up. 
I'm just not sure if the product still exists?!

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
For that area I'd try a needle gun. They are air powered though, so you might have to hire a small compressor.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f213/re...nt-pics-88628/ 
Cheers

----------


## Brett T

I have the same problem - I have read that "Render It" can go over good paint (not flaking off) if you use an adhesive additive - so you can render over the top of painted bricks once all loose paint has been removed - no need to completely strip the wall

----------


## Stan 101

> I have the same problem - I have read that "Render It" can go over good paint (not flaking off) if you use an adhesive additive - so you can render over the top of painted bricks once all loose paint has been removed - no need to completely strip the wall

  
I've uesed a Rockote product called 'Keycote' designed specifically to fix to poor substrates. Worked really well and I was very happy with the finish, I didn't bother adding a final acrylic coat over it. 
cheers,

----------


## millers

A mobile sandblasting company (such as Millers Mobile Sandblasting) will remove this paint for rendering very quickly and effeciently. This is more cost effective if done over larger areas. 
Hope this helps

----------


## watson

Sometimes I just wish that posters would say...
G'day,
I'm Bob/or Bill/or whatever....
I run a company called Millers Mobile Sandblasting............I've been at this job for (?) years...and in my experience I have found that sandblasting is Better/Worse/gotta be careful/ does a far better job than paint stripping..........or whatever.
Upfront......don't care if you give your company name......just give advice based on your experience.
That'd make the job easier from in the back room.   :Shrug:

----------


## Betterblasters

> Sometimes I just wish that posters would say...
> G'day,
> I'm Bob/or Bill/or whatever....
> I run a company called Millers Mobile Sandblasting............I've been at this job for (?) years...and in my experience I have found that sandblasting is Better/Worse/gotta be careful/ does a far better job than paint stripping..........or whatever.
> Upfront......don't care if you give your company name......just give advice based on your experience.
> That'd make the job easier from in the back room.

  Hey Noel thanks for the heads up Because I am Mike and we have a Soda Blasting business in Brisbane. The other post is correct in mentioning that a larger area will be more cost effective to do. Paint strippers and caustics really can be nasty but on a small area might do the trick if you are careful.
For larger areas we might be able to help. Even an apprentice on a wire wheel will still take quite a bit of time, work which would still be billed out and not so practical on larger areas.
We do Soda Blasting using Bi-Carb soda (yep the same food grade stuff you can make a cake with or calm down your ulcurs). The benefits of this is it will safely remove the paint and other stuff too. It won't etch or harm your glass at all (Also good for cleaning the render off windows safely). Carb soda is environmentally friendy and will wash up and dissolve in water.
When considering all factors in the existing methods that are used, soda blasting is a cost effective solution and usually with a superior result. 
(Noel if it is not okay for the link below then please just remove it) 
You can find us at: Better Blasters

----------

